
“Hey Google, how many legs does a horse have?” - lawrenceyan
https://twitter.com/MKBHD/status/1122630624714608640
======
gus_massa
I tried to read the Wikipedia page to understand how the AI was confused, I
didn't find anything that looks relevant.

~~~
43920
Looking at the regular Google search page, it looks like it's getting the
answer from here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:How_many_legs_does_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:How_many_legs_does_a_horse_have%3F),
which is using it as an example of incorrect information without evidence.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Just tried this on my Google home. Yup, it says, "for a total of six" Too
funny...

------
pixl97
It as back legs and fore legs.

